# "Jelly no Puzzle" - Very clever little game



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

The rules and goal are simple: Move all the similar coloured boxes next to each other, where they stick together. The puzzles are simple yet fiendish, but the satisfaction of cracking them is immense. Great game 

review: http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/02/12/wot-i-think-jelly-no-puzzle/
download for windows: http://qrostar.skr.jp/index.cgi?page=jelly&lang=en

This is level 3. It's much harder than it looks!


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it an 'app'?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Windows only, I'm afraid, although it would be ideal on a touchscreen


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2013)

Want to d/l this now but on my work lappy...hmm....risk it or not...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

There's no installer, just a zip file, unzip and run the .exe
Should be fine


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Level 5 has got me stumped now. How can I bridge *both* gaps?!?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

How do you get them to go up or down?


----------



## Onket (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone please Onket me if it gets released as an app!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How do you get them to go up or down?


You can't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

arrgh, fuck this  

*gets ready to uninstall*

*puts Crispy on ignore so not tempted again*

*has one last go*


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Take the jelly for a ride...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Take the jelly for a ride...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Explicitly: If you stick two jellies side by side, you can sit another one on top and do a shuffling transfer of the top jelly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Explicitly: If you stick two jellies side by side, you can sit another one on top and do a shuffling transfer of the top jelly.


 
Yeah, I realise that, but I can't get my head around it.  It's like those sodding puzzles in Christmas crackers with one square missing.  Can't do those either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Give up. STUPID GAME


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Right, I think I've now realised that if you stick two same colours side by side, one of them's not going to drop down into a gap  

I hate you Crispy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I've only got past level 1 and 2 because I looked up how to do it  

I'm stuck on level 3


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm supposed to be doing housework


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Was it ever established how you ignore a thread or do I have to put Crispy on ignore?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

*puts Greebo on ignore for making me look at this thread again*


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't get past the first level.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I can't get past the first level.


 
Cheat


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 13, 2013)

How do you get the game to open?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Download, then open it, then go to the folder and open it from there.  There's probably a simpler way though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 13, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> How do you get the game to open?


The real Level 1


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Download, then open it, then go to the folder and open it from there. There's probably a simpler way though


 
I tried that, got the 4 bits(folders?), tried to play and apparently pxtone.dll is missing from my computer??


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I tried that, got the 4 bits(folders?), tried to play and apparently pxtone.dll is missing from my computer??


right click the .zip file and Extract All, then run the game from the resulting folder. If you're running it from directly inside the .zip, it won't work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> right click the .zip file and Extract All, then run the game from the resulting folder. If you're running it from directly inside the .zip, it won't work.


 
Yeah, forgot that bit about Extracting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I advise against opening it AT ALL geminisnake.  You'll thank me for it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy, you're a cunt.

Level fucking 3.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

It's always possible to skip to the next level if the current one is giving you problems (arrow top right).
Not that level 4 is any easier.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Crispy, you're a cunt.
> 
> Level fucking 3.


 
I agree


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's always possible to skip to the next level if the current one is giving you problems (arrow top right).
> Not that level 4 is any easier.


 
I somehow managed to do Level 5 without cheating


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I somehow managed to do Level 5 without cheating


Feels good eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually, I'm up to level 5 now. sldjfgnslgjndsplrkgnlskgbnlsfkgn


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Feels good eh?


 
Yes, but I've not managed to repeat it


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 13, 2013)

too tiring for this time of night  Not worth the hassle of getting the damn thing to run imho.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> too tiring for this time of night  Not worth the hassle of getting the damn thing to run imho.


 
Save it to your desktop and then you can open it every day and be frustrated!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 13, 2013)

I will probably forget about it by tomorrow. Not my sort of game


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I will probably forget about it by tomorrow. Not my sort of game


 
Good for you.  Your sanity will be intact

I'm still cheating.  On level 8 now


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2013)

That game's a fucking fucker.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

Am I the only one cheating?


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 13, 2013)

Come on, it's not that hard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Come on, it's not that hard.


 
I think you can either get your head round these things, or you can't.  I can't.  The only way I'm managing is by learning the moves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I did round 5 and 7 without cheating


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

PS:  I am working backwards sort of, in that my left click is my right click which makes it a bit more confusing


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did round 5 and 7 without cheating


I did 1 without cheating. Yay me.

I then got cross and gave up for the evening.


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck level 4


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm going to stick it on Facebook and make people suffer


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2013)

5 is a piece of piss after 4!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 13, 2013)

I found 4 pretty easy. Gave up on 5.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm back on 4 again and stuck

*back to YouTube*


----------



## Corax (Feb 13, 2013)

Should definitely be an app.

Anything similar for Android?  I'm bored of the block puzzles which are the closest I've seen.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 13, 2013)

jesus it's frustrating...level 3...sitting, staring, waiting for inspiration


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

I've learned the moves for Levels 1-5 now 

Will probably have forgotten them this time tomorrow


----------



## mack (Feb 14, 2013)

Fucking level 6 is really starting to make me angry. Going to lunch


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 14, 2013)

This game is ruining my life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

I've so far resisted it today, but have been tempted a few times.  Not sure how long it's going to last though.  Not very long I think


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 14, 2013)

last night I was in a jelly no puzzle and breaking bad loop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> last night I was in a jelly no puzzle and breaking bad loop.


 
I was in a Jelly and Pathe loop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

My finger's getting itchy


----------



## mack (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie..tell me how to do level six!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

mack said:


> Minnie..tell me how to do level six!


 
I haven't managed Level 6 without cheating yet.  I can do Levels 1-5 without cheating now, but that's more because I've memorised the moves.

If you really feel you must cheat (which is a very very bad thing!), then look on YouTube


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, and since last night, I seem to have temporarily forgotten how to do level 5


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm finding level 8 reasonably tricky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I'm finding level 8 reasonably tricky.


 
Yeah, 8 is much harder than 7


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Fuck it, I've had enough of Level 6


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Ha, done 8 now - I made a stupid assumption about how the end should look that left me with an impossible puzzle, once I dropped that assumption it was easy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Ha, done 8 now - I made a stupid assumption about how the end should look that left me with an impossible puzzle, once I dropped that assumption it was easy.


 
I just did 8 as well.  Gave 9 a miss and did 10 (after cheating naturally)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

oh dear.  Don't like the look of 11


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 14, 2013)

11 is unpossible


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I just did 8 as well. Gave 9 a miss and did 10 (after cheating naturally)


 
I've managed to not cheat at all so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 11 is unpossible


 
I just did it by cheating


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I've managed to not cheat at all so far.


 
Smart arse.  My brain isn't able to think that many moves ahead


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Smart arse. My brain isn't able to think that many moves ahead


 
It's not really thinking moves ahead, more like understanding which moves are impossible.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 14, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> 11 is unpossible


that is one of the easier ones  as are 12 and 13


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> It's not really thinking moves ahead, more like understanding which moves are impossible.


 
Yes, but it also helps to remember what moves you've already made and when so many of mine are incorrect (because I have to use left click for right click (ie. to go back) and mouse pad to go forward...

or is it the other way around 

Anyway, my right click doesn't work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> that is one of the easier ones  as are 12 and 13


 
Yes, looked more daunting than it actually was, once I realised that the two faces that I thought couldn't be moved, could indeed be moved


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> It's not really thinking moves ahead, more like understanding which moves are impossible.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Smart arse.


Yup.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Most moves are not impossible, it's the combination of moves, and it's by remembering that combination of moves that don't work, that makes you figure out which ones do.  If you haven't got a good memory... forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yup.


 

And nobody likes a smart-arse.

I don't like fen boy


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> that is one of the easier ones  as are 12 and 13


 
I missed the moveable block at the left-hand side  (until I cheated)

12 and 13 are really easy, as is 14.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> I missed the moveable block at the left-hand side  (until I cheated)
> 
> 12 and 13 are really easy, as is 14.


 
I can't get to 12 and 13 unless I get past 11 and I haven't managed that yet, so looks like time to cheat again


----------



## Stig (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Crispy, I like this game.    Just started, and now staring at level 3.

At work they have an antiquated lock-down system of globally banning game sites or anything that looks like social interaction, not having caught up with the existence of smartphones or tablets yet. So the first link was unavailable, but nothing to stop me downloading the actual game and playing it. 

As it turns out I didn't have time to look at it until I got home anyway, but it's the principle of the thing dammit!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> And nobody likes a smart-arse.
> 
> I don't like fen boy


 
I'm not helping you with Excel again if you're going to be like that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, I like 13!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I'm not helping you with Excel again if you're going to be like that


 
Shit!   Erm, you are a fantastic fen_boy who is a source of invaluable advice with Excel and... and stuff


----------



## Corax (Feb 14, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I'm not helping you with Excel again if you're going to be like that


That's okay, she can ask me instead, and I'm black belt in Excel-Fu.   

Except for bloody pivot tables.  They suck, and I easily can do anything they can do with forumlae.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

15 looks easy, but I keep fucking it up


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 14, 2013)

I am soooo close with 18 arghh. I must complete it before I can get on with my life


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2013)

Clair De Lune said:


> I am soooo close with 18 arghh. I must complete it before I can get on with my life


 
I've given up now for a while.  Fingers are hurting from all the left clicking


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm STILL ON LEVEL 3 

I tried googling for a teeny non-cheaty hint, but all those sites are blocked. Probably for the best.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Stig said:


> I'm STILL ON LEVEL 3
> 
> I tried googling for a teeny non-cheaty hint, but all those sites are blocked. Probably for the best.


 
YouTube 

Or is it blocked?


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> YouTube
> 
> Or is it blocked?


 
Blocked as a very blocked thing indeed.

Can you give me a teeny non-cheaty sort of hint thing? 

Otherwise no problem,  I'll just stare at it for a minute or two every so often for the rest of my working life.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2013)

The first 6 clicks are purely on the left hand yellow jelly. Remember that you can push jellies with other jellies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Drop the left blue and yellow, move yellow over so it's between the two pinks/reds.  Push other blue to right end.  Drop the top yellow and push back


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2013)

Here you may find a web-based version of the game for enjoyment on a browser: http://martine.github.com/jelly/ - it's completely lacking in graphical polish, but the puzzles are the same.

Actually, don't bother.


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The first 6 clicks are purely on the left hand yellow jelly. Remember that you can push jellies with other jellies.


 
Thanks. OH GOD THAT WAS SO EASY!    I really wish I hadn't asked now. 

I'm going to steer clear of hints in future so I can feel the full excellence of completing each level. although I have a feeling each one will be more of a facepalm.


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Drop the left blue and yellow, move yellow over so it's between the two pinks/reds. Push other blue to right end. Drop the top yellow and push back


 
*makes mental note never to ask Minnie_the_Minx for a subtle hint as to the future health prospects of Dumbledore.*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Stig said:


> *makes mental note never to ask Minnie_the_Minx for a subtle hint as to the future health prospects of Dumbledore.*


 
Sorry, I gave you the answer.  I should have just said ignore the right hand yellow for now. 

I shall behave 

For level 4, concentrate on the right hand blues first, and I'm not telling you anything else!


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

Done level 4! 



I'm really missing the clouds on level 3.  They were great.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm stuck on 17


----------



## Stig (Feb 15, 2013)

5 was eeeasy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Stig said:


> 5 was eeeasy


 
7 is easy as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm still tearing my hair out with 17


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh fucking hell Crispy

It looks like my right click (located on my left click) has stopped working now


----------



## Onket (Feb 16, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Here you may find a web-based version of the game for enjoyment on a browser: http://martine.github.com/jelly/ - it's completely lacking in graphical polish, but the puzzles are the same.
> 
> Actually, don't bother.



Was I tagged in that originally?!


----------



## Stig (Feb 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 7 is easy as well


 Yep, 7 was easy. Not starting on 8 yet, must... leave... house...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2013)

Stig said:


> Yep, 7 was easy. Not starting on 8 yet, must... leave... house...


 
ah go on, you know you want to.  It'll only take a minute


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Was I tagged in that originally?!


yes, but I took it out when I realised the version was cack


----------



## Radar (Feb 16, 2013)

You utter bastard Crispy, that's my Saturday shagged.

I was supposed to be heading to Hackney half an hour ago, but L8 is beguiling me with easy solutions that don't work !!

Must.not.google


----------



## Stig (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm on level 10 and have only looked at one hint since level 3, can't remember which one for now though. Might have been 6.

I like the fact that you can only play it at home on the pc; makes it last longer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2013)

Stig said:


> I'm on level 10 and have only looked at one hint since level 3, can't remember which one for now though. Might have been 6.
> 
> I like the fact that you can only play it at home on the pc; makes it last longer.


 
I still haven't got past 17 and there's only four levels I didn't cheat at


----------



## Stig (Feb 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I still haven't got past 17 and there's only four levels I didn't cheat at


 
rich! came over at one point and asked 'how did you get past level three in the end then?' and went back to show him, and *I couldn't fucking remember!* That's what looking at the hint list does to you.  Terrible business, trying to explain that one away, I can tell you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 16, 2013)

Stig said:


> rich! came over at one point and asked 'how did you get past level three in the end then?' and went back to show him, and *I couldn't fucking remember!*That's what looking at the hint list does to you. Terrible business, trying to explain that one away, I can tell you.


 
I bet it I went back to level 3 now, I'll have forgotten how to do it 

I managed to fix my mouse (although it's still back to front), but if continuing playing fucks it up again, I'm going to hunt Crispy down and beat him.  I'll beat him on behalf of everyone else who's been playing this as well


----------



## Radar (Feb 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm going to hunt Crispy down and beat him. I'll beat him on behalf of everyone else who's been playing this as well


Please concentrate on the testicles.. TY!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 17, 2013)

Radar said:


> Please concentrate on the testicles.. TY!


 
It'll be a pleasure


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2013)

It was my pleasure


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

28 minutes to get to lvl 6 without much frustration. But now tearing hair out.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

Nevermind. I got it. No cheating.


----------



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

Stuck on level 10. I can't see how you can keep both blocks high enough to make their way across. One or the other, yes. But both?


----------



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

OK can someone please just answer me one question?

Does solving level 10 need the red to be on the top right shelf for a while - Yes or no?


----------



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

Stig said:


> OK can someone please just answer me one question?
> 
> Does solving level 10 need the red to be on the top right shelf for a while - Yes or no?


 
Changed mind, don't want the answer. Nor one about the green one having to go forwards initially, not back. 

Not interested.


----------



## Stig (Feb 17, 2013)

Woohoo!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 17, 2013)

Lvl 8 was a pig. I'm leaving lvl 9 for another day.


----------



## Radar (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm going to be dreaming that bloody music tonight


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

I had never actually heard the music, as all our sounds go through a switch to the stereo and it's normally set to Laptop.

Until yesterday, when I wanted to play some music through winamp and switched it to PC. "*WTF* is that?! "  Took me ages to find jelly no puzzle in the background and silence the racket it as it's normally some rogue browser tab to blame.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Radar said:


> I'm going to be dreaming that bloody music tonight


 
It was stuck in my head the other night when I went to bed.

I refused to play it yesterday.  I have no intentions of touching it today either


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 18, 2013)

This game is cleverer than me.   I've done the first 4 but every one I've had to peek.   I have been made obsolete by a game.   I just don't get it. 

Crispy you've destroyed me.  I hope you're happy.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm no good at it either, mind. 6, 8 and 10 have me stumped and I can't skip any further.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm no good at it either, mind. 6, 8 and 10 have me stumped and I can't skip any further.


 
It's worth going further, just for the sheer joy of finishing level 13 in seconds


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure it's worth it! But I refuse to cheat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel absolutely no shame in cheating 

well only a tiny bit


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm no good at it either, mind. 6, 8 and 10 have me stumped and I can't skip any further.


 
I'd assumed you'd finished it ages ago and was only still on the thread for your entertainment at our various woes. 

I'm on level 12 at home, but at work I'm still on 6, going:   "but I've DONE this! I know *that* goes *there*, why can't I do it? "


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 18, 2013)

Stig said:


> I'd assumed you'd finished it ages ago and was only still on the thread for your entertainment at our various woes.
> 
> I'm on level 12 at home, but at work I'm still on 6, going: "but I've DONE this! I know *that* goes *there*, why can't I do it? "


 
Oh, you have the excitement of level 13 next.  You'll love it


----------



## Stig (Feb 18, 2013)

Just done level 6 again. It was just as exciting the second time


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2013)

Did lvl 9 in 1 minute after leaving it and returning today. Sometimes the best thing to do when stuck.


----------



## Stig (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm now on level 12 both at home and at work. no idea at all so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 19, 2013)

Level 17 is my favourite so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 19, 2013)

I seem to remember enjoying level 17.

I've not played it for days now.  I'm well proud of myself


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

I was pleased to work out 17 quite quickly after a couple of false starts. 

18 is annoying the heck out of me though. 
I seemingly have to get a block over the blue stack. Not possible. 
Stack everything into the pit. Not possible one left over when its full. 

Grrrr.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 19, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I was pleased to work out 17 quite quickly after a couple of false starts.
> 
> 18 is annoying the heck out of me though.
> I seemingly have to get a block over the blue stack. Not possible.
> ...


 
Hint. There should only be the blues and one single black above the pit at the end


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hint. There should only be the blues and one single black above the pit at the end



I worked out what to do with the left over brick thx. Eventually. Posting helped me think what else could i do.

I'm looking at 19 now though and am thinking, do i really want to put myself through that?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 19, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I worked out what to do with the left over brick thx. Eventually. Posting helped me think what else could i do.
> 
> I'm looking at 19 now though and am thinking, do i really want to put myself through that?!


 



Have fun with 19.  19 is what made me stop playing


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2013)

Level 4 being a bitch


----------



## Yetman (Feb 25, 2013)

Did it. HA. Level 5 was easy as piss


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

how do you do level 1? completely stumped


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2013)

ska invita said:


> how do you do level 1? completely stumped


 
Fill that gap and go from there


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Fill that gap and go from there


going to need more than that im afraid. i can see no way of getting the right hand blue across to the far left without isolating the red on the ledge


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2013)

okay looked it up on youtubve  - i see you can push a neighbouring jelly...got it it sorted now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2013)

Once you've got grenin the gaps, you can stack the reds then move them over

ignore, I see you've cheated


----------



## Yetman (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got to level 16 without cheating. Getting tempted now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

I gave up.  It fucked up my left click


----------



## Radar (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I gave up. It fucked up my left click


There's a little game called Dwarf Fortress that doesn't need a mouse, why don't you give that a try :duckandrun:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Radar said:


> There's a little game called Dwarf Fortress that doesn't need a mouse, why don't you give that a try :duckandrun:


 


My mouse works fine, it's my left and right clicks that don't work!


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 22, 2013)

What! How hard! Never have I stared at the screen soooo completely lost for so long, I'm determined to finish it though. Admittedly I would of been defeated ages ago were it not for youtube


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Disjecta Membra said:


> What! How hard! Never have I stared at the screen soooo completely lost for so long, I'm determined to finish it though. Admittedly I would of been defeated ages ago were it not for youtube


 
Same as, even if the one on YouTube got stuck a couple of times


----------



## punchdrunkme (Mar 22, 2013)

Flew through the first 4 levels in about 5 minutes, figured this game is really easy. Then I got to level 5.  I am failing miserably now. AND, I've got an essay to write!


----------

